# White Frillbacks



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friend

My new Frillback pigeons




Regards


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Owls_N_Frills (Apr 23, 2011)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Those are beautiful Frillbacks.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking birds! Thank you for sharing your picture.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you all


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*very nice looking birds*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you J.Collins


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice frillbacks! I believe you posted a red crested last year (?). Do you breed other colors in frillbacks?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I breed some new color for me (Grizzle - Ash red - Blue ) i'll share some pics


----------



## LilBirdy (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are sooo Beautiful ...wow


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a question about the white frillbacks,.. Do they have short down as babies? 

I'm trying to breed whites from my red grizzles but they have black beaks. do you think breeding dilute into them will help?


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello 

Yes, they're low high
The best production of the white color comes from the white color. For pure colors all over the body


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

that didn't make sence eggy.....

whites have long down don't they?


----------

